# Uefa Europa league 11 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 8, 2010)

11 Mar 18:00 Atletico Madrid v Sporting  1.80 3.50 4.50 +21  
11 Mar 18:00 Hamburg v Anderlecht  1.57 3.75 6.00 +21  
11 Mar 18:00 Lille v Liverpool  3.20 3.30 2.25 +21  
11 Mar 18:00 Rubin Kazan v Wolfsburg  2.00 3.30 3.75 +21  
11 Mar 20:00 Benfica v Marseille  1.90 3.40 4.00 +21  
11 Mar 20:00 Juventus v Fulham  1.44 4.20 7.50 +21  
11 Mar 20:00 Panathinaikos v Standard Liege  1.57 3.75 6.00 +21  
11 Mar 20:00 Valencia v Werder Bremen  1.72 3.50 4.00


----------



## Victor Jones (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Lille was the biggest surprice from yesterday. I didn't expect that and I guess a lot of people lost because they have bet for Liverpool. I personally decided not to bet to Liverpool anymore because everytime I trust them somehow they loose. Ridicuous, isn't it ?  :lol:


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 12, 2010)

Liverpool is one of the suckiest teams anyway


----------



## Victor Jones (Mar 12, 2010)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Liverpool is one of the suckiest teams anyway




AGREE !!!    And I'n not telling this because they lost yesterday, nope, but I don't know is it karma or whatever you may call it, no matter whenever I bet on them to win - they make X  or Loose, and whenerver I bet againts them they win ! Eronic, doens't it ?  :lol:  

Yeah, in conclusion : I don't bet on Liverpool anymore  :mrgreen:


----------

